# 98 740iL - How do you replace CPS?



## blue19722 (Dec 1, 2008)

gexamb said:


> Well to start off, i can't find a solution to my 2001 740il rough idling and falling into engine failsafe mode.
> 
> Im getting these codes: p1527 and p0021.
> 
> Before these codes i was getting camshaft position sensor error codes. So i changed both cam shaft sensors and the crankshaft sensor as well (aka exhaust cam sensor, i think??). Im getting these same problems and the above listed codes are the latest codes i got from autozone this morning. i dint kno what else it might be from. o and yesterday when i was changing the crankshaft sensor, there was oil dripping from that unit. idk what its called. it was dripping from the unit that the crankshaft sensor goes onto. any help would be appreciated, thanks.


i went 2 the shop a couple of days ago they said i need a camshaft sensor A how do u replace that and it was msfiring cyl8 do it need a power pack or will the camshaft fix te msfire [email protected] thank need help with this problem


----------



## blue19722 (Dec 1, 2008)

need help how do u replace camshaft sensor A and cor pack msfire cyl8 need help


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Not sure about the misfire, but the CPS replacement isn't too difficult on the V8:

Info on CPS

CPS 99+

CPS 98 E39 (Should be similar)


----------

